# Atlanta Show



## bwester (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone else going?


----------



## Corbin (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 5, 2007)

I will be there and will have a little table exhibit. I thought I would just dive in and give it a shot. If any of you would like to say hi I am number 21. 

Hope to see you there!

 Bluefirepegasus


----------



## bwester (Nov 5, 2007)

awesome! I was thinking of a Slippertalk lunch or something like that....


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2007)

I want to be there! :sob:


----------



## e-spice (Nov 6, 2007)

I want to go too (just like last year) but I'm afraid moving to another house is going to get in the way again - similar to me missing last year.

e-spice


----------



## Corbin (Nov 6, 2007)

It is going to be at the Atlanta Conservatory right???

I looked this morning and it IS going to be at the conservatory


----------



## Corbin (Nov 7, 2007)

*Lunch*



bwester said:


> awesome! I was thinking of a Slippertalk lunch or something like that....




Maybe we can meet at Bluefirepegasus's table (#21). I would like to meet some of you and put a face to the messages.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2007)

You should post a link to the show info.


----------



## Marco (Nov 8, 2007)

hi number 21


----------



## Corbin (Nov 8, 2007)

Here are the only two links I found. You may have to right click and then open hyperlink.

http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org/events/EventView.do?eventId=199

http://www.atlantaorchidsociety.org/


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, unfortunately, when I got to the show they changed my exhibit number and I had no internet access. So, my number was 10. It was small. I had about eight or so plants. 

I wonder if I met a few of you or if you guys saw it. I did a theme where the idea was as if you were in the museum of modern art looking at "orchids in art" exhibit. 

I did get a few ribbons....I was very surprised and happy! 

Did anyone else have exhibits there? 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Corbin (Nov 13, 2007)

I wandered around for 3 hours looking for table #21 I talked to bwester, bought some plants wandered around for another couple hours and never did find #21oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> Well, unfortunately, when I got to the show they changed my exhibit number and I had no internet access. So, my number was 10. It was small. I had about eight or so plants.
> I wonder if I met a few of you or if you guys saw it. I did a theme where the idea was as if you were in the museum of modern art looking at "orchids in art" exhibit.
> I did get a few ribbons....I was very surprised and happy!
> Did anyone else have exhibits there? Bluefirepegasus



too bad you didn't knowingly hook up BUT CONGRATS!! What did you get the ribbons for? Tell us more!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2007)

OK. Where are the photos!?!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 13, 2007)

I tried to take pictures of the exhibits but the light was very poor. I went out to the orchid house and found these in bloom, Certainly wasn't the riot of color it is in the spring and summer. 

One Masdevallia



Two Dracula







And one lonely Paph. Anybody know what it is?.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 13, 2007)

Last one looks like a Phrag. schlimii.


----------



## bwester (Nov 13, 2007)

It was a great show.
Nice meeting you Ed and Dave!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm still wondering who Dave is?


----------



## Corbin (Nov 14, 2007)

Is Dave bluefirepegasus?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2007)

Hahah! You missed the pale little Lepanthes next to the Dracula.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2007)

As in this?oke:

Were you there Eric?


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a lot of pictures from back in the spring and summer. If there are people interested I will be happy to post a few at a time.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 19, 2007)

Dave is not bluefirepegasus. :rollhappy: I'm a girl. 

Ribbons...someone asked about that...I didn't get much but I got two third places, one first place for a drawing, second place for a drawing and second place for my exhibit. 

I would like to know how people are submitting such big photos. Everytime I try to put one in it says it is too big! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Corbin (Nov 19, 2007)

So who is Dave? 

Congrats on your ribbons.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

No I wasn't there.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

Corbin said:


>



I was refering to the little guy to the right of the masdie/drac. I love little Lepanthes like this.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 19, 2007)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> I would like to know how people are submitting such big photos. Everytime I try to put one in it says it is too big!
> Bluefirepegasus



Have you tried Imagineshack? that's an option below the one you're trying. It's pretty self explanatory & you have a choice of sizes to pick from.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2007)

Imageshack ist schlect! Photobucket better.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm going to disagree with you on this on Eric! oke:
Bluefirepegasus might have to try both & see which one she likes better. I think Imageshack is more user friendly & has less steps. I've heard people complain about how slow Imageshack can be, I've only found that to be the case on a couple of occassions.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't read the whole thread, but the pictures are of a Acronia (formally pleuro) and of a Dracula. No lepanthes in sight on this page.

Edit: I see the lepanthes now. Good eye Eric! I love those guys that make a little rib cage.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2007)

i can actually read the small print on Canadian dollar bills.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rose, (I think its yours) when I look at your photos I get some ad popup. i always thought it was because of Imagineshack, thats why i used photobucket.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 20, 2007)

Scooby5757 said:


> Rose, (I think its yours) when I look at your photos I get some ad popup. i always thought it was because of Imagineshack, thats why i used photobucket.


Ohhh that's interesting, sometimes when I'm uploading, I'll get those ads but I've never gotten them when I open pictures. What I didn't like about photobucket (& maybe it's me being techno challenged) is, I had to make a folder of the pics I wanted to post, then go to photobucket, upload the folder, now pick that folder to browse from & then the process began. With Imageshack I click host it, next window click browse, pick the photo I want, upload, copy & I'm done!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> I'm going to disagree with you on this on Eric! oke:
> Bluefirepegasus might have to try both & see which one she likes better. I think Imageshack is more user friendly & has less steps. I've heard people complain about how slow Imageshack can be, I've only found that to be the case on a couple of occassions.



Well we can agree to disagree but it takes imageshlecht so long to upload that I always stop it for fear of fgetting virused. Also it always loads pop-up. How long before they start getting pop-unders and other more annoying cookie problems.


----------

